# Problem with pspell_new() function of PHP



## jeephp (Jul 2, 2005)

hi,
I am using pspell_new() of PHP, but when I try to open the php page in browser it shows 

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: pspell_new()
Though it is a PHP in build function. I had already given ext=php_pspell.dll in PHP.ini

My extension folder name is 'c:\php\ext' & I have applied the same in the directive extension_dir = 

c:\php\ext in the php.ini file

Does anybody know why pspell_new() is not working or can throw some insight on this issue.

Thanks
Dhaval


----------



## SiouxChief (Jul 4, 2005)

Do you have pspell support compiled into PHP?

If you're not sure, use phpinfo () to find out.  Just create a new file like this:

<HTML>
<BODY>
<?php phpinfo (); ?>
</BODY>
</HTML>

When you view the file in your browser, search the page for "pspell".  I use pspell, and in my "Configure Command" section I can see "--with-pspell" about halfway through.  Also, much farther down, I see a pspell section that has an entry "PSpell Support" which is set to "enabled".


----------



## jeephp (Jul 5, 2005)

From where i will be able to fine -  "Configure Command" section so that I can see --with-pspell"

pls let me know i m confused with this.

Thanks...


----------



## SiouxChief (Jul 5, 2005)

Create a new file on your web server called "phptest.php", and put this in it:

<HTML>
<BODY>
<?php phpinfo (); ?>
</BODY>
</HTML>

Then, in internet explorer go to http://www.yourdomain.com/phptest.php

If PHP is configured correctly on your web server, you should see a whole information page with all of the PHP configuration information, including the "Configure Command" section.

Hope that helps


----------

